# Need some love from my fellow trappers!



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Been here with mom in hospice four days, waiting is the hardest! I hate cancer!!! It has eaten her to the bone. My brother, step father, and myself are like robots at this point. Thanks Guys 


Jon


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes I'll think of you, prayers sent!


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and your family from me and mine.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Tough duty for sure,been there
Hospice are great people Thank God for them
You ,your Mom and family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Prayers from my family, John. Nothing can prepare us for the loss of a parent. 
I'm sorry.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Prayers sent for your entire family. I'm sorry.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

We send our love and prayers.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry John. 

Mike


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Lost my mom to cancer at 52
......I struggled with why she had to die like this until my dad fell over with a heart attack was dead before he hit the floor. Sad but made me realize that it was actually a blessing her going that way because we spent alot of time together,buried any hatchets or beefs we had and were able to say goodbye.........you cant do that with a heart attack so just try to focus on being able to say good bye and maybe that will give you some comfort , it did me. Just my opinion.......God bless, my prayers are extend to you and your family

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Prayers sent...


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I know exactly what you are going through my wife lost her mom to cancer this past october and we were at her side for the last two weeks. Will pray for you and your family. OT


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

As I sit here with my wife at the Lemon Holten Cancer Center. my thoughts go out for you and your family.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry to hear that my prays to you and your family


----------



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

We send our thoughts and prayers to you and your familiy Jon.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

so sorry for your pain and mom's suffering.. been there also.. lost a few family members to that rotten disease. thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you as well....

Dave and David


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Prayers sent !


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear the sad news. My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the hardships you are going through. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. 

Brian


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been there too thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

We're praying for you and your's, Jon.

John


----------



## trapperjb6 (Nov 1, 2011)

prayers sent !!!!!!!! Dx


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

To all thank you for your thoughts I needed to read some prayers from the people that I have come to care about as much as my family. My mother lost her fight with cancer at 10pm tonight. I was able to tell her many time over how much I love her, How much my daughters love her. I spent the afternoon talking to her just as if she was talking back. For the past six months, I have been able to talk with my mother every other day. She was asking me what I had caught this, or that day. I would tell her, she even asked me what the prices of **** were this year, when I told her that I took a loss at the first sale. She was upset! She supported me with every single action I ever took. I love the old gale, and will miss her very much. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers it helped more then you will ever know. 


Your Friend and fellow Trapper 

Jon


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Jon, I'm glad you got to spend the time with her at the end.

May she rest in Peace.

Keep the good memories close.

Be strong.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Jon, im so sorry for your loss of you mother. Your and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Hang in there! Nice to have access to the web to help pass the time a little. My prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry to hear of your loss. hope it help alittle to know that shes in a better place and she sounds like she loved you alot. i don't know if your done trapping this year or not but she will be with you on your line with you. best of wishes to you and your family


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Jon,
sorry for you and ur family's loss,I lost my mom too cancer in 95 and my dad in 2001,I and my family was there by their side til their passing,one of the hardest things I have ever done,but I wouldn't change the time I had with the both of them.My dad was my fishing and hunting buddy and after his passing I had lost the drive for some time too get out and fish and hunt.Trapping regained my passion to get back out in the outdoors and start enjoying what I was missing.The outdoors is were I felt closest too him,and when I am cooking too my mom.She taught me everything in cooking.Condolences Trapper Ray


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to here that our prayers are sent to you and family.


----------

